# snowbear plow winch died plus solonoid



## hannahsgrumpy (Feb 22, 2015)

have 84" snow bear just bought with winch not working and relay or solenoid only working in up position. The cost to replace both is higher than a new winch.
I can buy a 3500 atv superwinch terra 35 with everything for $219.99 on sale for an atv with 2 switches one perm mount plus a remote in/out. Is this winch able to do the job I can modify plate and winch to line up right .it seems bigger than original set up. will it be up for the job. I was told it has an internal brake which wont creep down new toy to me as II have been using a L130 john deere with a 40"Berco blower does the job well, but I don't like the cold so the snow bear was cheap and I would like to sit in my warm sierra and move most of the snow and take some strain off the Deere. would someone knowledgable please chime in fitting is not a problem as I am a mechanic /welder just wondering if it will do the job thanks in advance for any and all suggestions


----------



## dgresetar1 (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah. That winch we do the trick. Actually any atv winch we work as long as it's power up and power down (you'll need the braking to hold the plow up).I got a 1500lb (my spare while I repair my main 2500lb)and works fine.


----------



## hannahsgrumpy (Feb 22, 2015)

thanks for the reply its a bit pricey but I want something that will last winch weighs 33lbs an is rated 3500lb with supposedly a good breaking system I gotit on sale with $100 off the original $319.99 now id like to put another winch to angle it think that would be cool as I don't like getting out of truck with 2 knees full of arthritis. maybe this summer ill devise something


----------



## hannahsgrumpy (Feb 22, 2015)

just looked at your set up on the dodge to angle ur plow. I like that set up as I agot a nice set of lights with my snow bear and I want to hook them up as well. the stand can act as a double duty thing hold winch and mount my lights I have searched the net and urs is the best and neatest one I have seen yet do u have them pullys running on a bit of an angle to the fairhead I have a spare 3000lb winch cheepo ctc but its as big as the original snow bear winch hope it will work it only has the yellow directional controller no relay box . will I ned a relay box like the lift winch?


----------



## dgresetar1 (Dec 12, 2010)

You must have found one of my old posts. Yeah the pulleys are set up on 2 angles. One to match the angle off the winch and other to match the angle from the pulleys to the plow. Kinda confusing but there is two angles there to consider. The new winch u get should have a relay with it. If you want to use the original electronics that will also work with the new winch. You will need a relay for your old winch but the directional switch u have may have one built into it.I'm using two that sounds just like what you described on my and the relays are built in the hand unit


----------



## hannahsgrumpy (Feb 22, 2015)

*snowbear winch motor parts*

Despirate need of a winch motor case the part where fields are. I took mine apart and all is well except the fields came un glued from case and broke in two. like to find one with stripped gears or poor armature my end /brushes are good the armature is ok,and winch gears good if any one has one let me know what you want for it. or if some one knows where I can acquire a new case please post : thanks in advance


----------

